# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Possibly a League of Legends private server?

## Facerolling

I was snooping around in the League of Legends' game files, can i came across a reamlist.wtf type file.




Sorry if this is in the wrong section, but do you think there will possibly be a private server up for it in the future?  :Big Grin:

----------


## xUrbanx

people made private server's for WC3 so yes it is most likely possible

----------


## salsworn

LoL isn't WC3. It's standalone DotA.

----------


## Gh3ttoRoM3o

I sure hope so, not being able to play when the servers are down for maintenance is a drag. Having bots/practice mode in the game, but only online makes me sad ;/

-----------------
League of Legends ( Free to Play DOTA ) - https://signup.leagueoflegends.com?ref=4b4ee961d175c

----------


## Demono

Yeah, it should be possible to play bot-only practice games offline with -100% earnings of course

----------


## zbug

good luck trying to do any private server or hacks in LoL....the team who set up LoL arent noobs at security, they came from the Dota team and trust me, ive trid to hack during beta and it's not quite easy. Theire security is too strong...

btw for thoes who wana try this amazing game just click on the link here, it's free to play and rly fun: 

https://signup.leagueoflegends.com?ref=4b4eb0e4d2371

----------


## Mirror

> good luck trying to do any private server or hacks in LoL....the team who set up LoL arent noobs at security, they came from the Dota team and trust me, ive trid to hack during beta and it's not quite easy. Theire security is too strong...
> 
> btw for thoes who wana try this amazing game just click on the link here, it's free to play and rly fun: 
> 
> https://signup.leagueoflegends.com?ref=4b4eb0e4d2371


And by try to hack you mean you tried to create your own hack or just downloaded some random shitty one on some random site that you know NOTHING about?

----------


## Gh3ttoRoM3o

> Yeah, it should be possible to play bot-only practice games offline with -100% earnings of course


Yeah I'd definitely be able to deal with -100% earnings. I spent a good hour or two today alone just trying to perfect Jungling on Udyr from lvl 1 in practice games. Quit before the games ended since I was just working on the start, so no earnings anyway.

-----------------
League of Legends ( Free to Play DOTA ) - https://signup.leagueoflegends.com?ref=4b4ee961d175c

----------

